# Best Primer For Aluminum Siding?



## dignan07 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey, I've been hearing and receiving conflicting information in regard to using an oil based or water based primer for re-painting my aluminum siding. Some say use an oil based primer because water based has ammonia which will react with the aluminum and creat bubbles. others say in the past that was true but now the amount of ammonia in water based paints is so low that bubbling is not a factor. I'm confused and frustrated because I want to do it right the first time, you know? Any advice, suggestions on what type of primer.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Aluminum siding only needs to be primed if you have bare aluminum. I would use a water base DTM bonding primer on any bare spots. I would use water base because unlike oil base it won't become brittle and crack down the road, it will expand and contract with the siding, and it can also withstand heat better than oil base. The important thing is to clean the aluminum well removing any chalky, oxidized aluminum. TSP works well for cleaning, but rinse well. We have always had great success painting aluminum siding using Sherwin Williams DTM bonding primer on any b are aluminum and then applying two coats of a 100% acrylic latex, our choice of paints for aluminum is Sherwin Williams Super Paint.


----------



## dignan07 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I really appreciate it!!


----------



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

I also had a few questions on this topic; thank you for answering some of them off the bat!

I'm planning to paint my house this summer, which is covered head-to-toe in aluminum siding. It's pretty old and starting to discolor in places, but is in good shape with no dings/holes/etc.

My chief complaint is every time it rains, water lingers on the clapboards, looks lousy, and takes a long time to dry out. (Pictured.)










So, a few quick questions:
-Will a fresh coat of paint help seal the surface and bead up water?

-Even with the baked-on color, is priming first a prudent thing to do? If so, is Latex-based primer ok, or should I definitely use water?

-I don't have a Sherwin Williams anywhere in my area, but I live near a Benjamin Moore store and Home Depot. What types of paint or primer from these stores would you recommend?


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Primining the aluminum siding is not necessary unless you have bare spots of aluminum. The most important thing is to clean the surface properly getting any chalk and dirt off of the surface. I prefer to use a pressure washer, tsp, and a nylon scrub brush for this. after you will want to use a water base primer for any raw aluminum and a quality 100% acrylic latex paint, apply two coats. Do not use an oil base, as an oil base can not take the heat as well as a water base and also does not have elastic properties to expand and contract with the siding. We prefer Sherwin Williams DTM bonding primer and Sherwin Williams SuperPaint.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

housepaintingny said:


> Primining the aluminum siding is not necessary unless you have bare spots of aluminum. The most important thing is to clean the surface properly getting any chalk and dirt off of the surface. I prefer to use a pressure washer, tsp, and a nylon scrub brush for this. after you will want to use a water base primer for any raw aluminum and a quality 100% acrylic latex paint, apply two coats. Do not use an oil base, as an oil base can not take the heat as well as a water base and also does not have elastic properties to expand and contract with the siding. We prefer Sherwin Williams DTM bonding primer and Sherwin Williams SuperPaint.


Only thing I will add is to use Emulsabond in your first coat of paint.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

housepaintingny said:


> Primining the aluminum siding is not necessary unless you have bare spots of aluminum. The most important thing is to clean the surface properly getting any chalk and dirt off of the surface. I prefer to use a pressure washer, tsp, and a nylon scrub brush for this. after you will want to use a water base primer for any raw aluminum and a quality 100% acrylic latex paint, apply two coats. Do not use an oil base, as an oil base can not take the heat as well as a water base and also does not have elastic properties to expand and contract with the siding. We prefer Sherwin Williams DTM bonding primer and Sherwin Williams SuperPaint.


^^^^^This is great advice! I have painted aluminum siding for 30 years & it always comes out great with Housepaintingny's advice. I have had great success using SW's Superpaint Satin. As for that watery discoloration, I think two coats of paint may help it bead up more rather than lay on the siding. A lighter color may also keep it from showing up so prominently.


----------



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank for you the additional info

What about the item regarding water beading? Can I expect any improvement with a fresh coat of paint?


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Gymschu said:


> ^^^^^This is great advice! I have painted aluminum siding for 30 years & it always comes out great with Housepaintingny's advice. I have had great success using SW's Superpaint Satin. As for that watery discoloration, I think two coats of paint may help it bead up more rather than lay on the siding. A lighter color may also keep it from showing up so prominently.


Thanks, that is how we always paint aluminum siding and other things that are aluminum. I've never had a problem using that method and using SW Superpaint. I would use a satin finish too and probably a lighter color


----------



## DGideon (Feb 8, 2009)

*Aluminum siding*



RedHelix said:


> I also had a few questions on this topic; thank you for answering some of them off the bat!
> 
> I'm planning to paint my house this summer, which is covered head-to-toe in aluminum siding. It's pretty old and starting to discolor in places, but is in good shape with no dings/holes/etc.
> 
> ...



California Paint Exterior Satin will fix that right up


----------



## NFOHIO (Jul 27, 2011)

Can i use "kilz" to paint aluminum siding? Will that work?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Kilz is an INTERIOR product as far as I know and shouldn't be used on exteriors.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

NFOHIO said:


> Can i use "kilz" to paint aluminum siding? Will that work?


Do not use kilz. Do you have any bare aluminum or paint talking.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

mustangmike3789 said:


> Do not use kilz. Do you have any bare aluminum or paint talking.


Mike, does, uhm, does your paint talk to you?:wacko:
Mine does too sometimes, I'm so glad it's not just me.:laughing:


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> Mike, does, uhm, does your paint talk to you?:wacko:
> Mine does too sometimes, I'm so glad it's not just me.:laughing:


 stupid auto correct i have had some long conversations with paints and sprayers before. i think that the moderators would delete them if i posted them here.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Mike, I have a small area of al siding coming up. It's old and seriously weathered. I'm planning to prime whether it's bare or not. It's hard to tell from the ground. What primer do you like for that job? I see HPNY likes DTM.


----------



## edpainting (Sep 26, 2010)

*How to paint aluminum siding*

1 - Pressure wash or clean well any surfaces to be painted.
2 - Depending on what method of application you are using, protect for over-spray or spills with drop cloths, tape and plastic.
3 - Apply primer to bare aluminum areas as needed, I've had good results with both latex and oil primer.
4 - Apply two coats of acrylic paint preferably by spraying. I'd add Emulsa-Bond in the first coat for better adhesion. 

If you need more details read this post: how to paint aluminum siding


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> Mike, I have a small area of al siding coming up. It's old and seriously weathered. I'm planning to prime whether it's bare or not. It's hard to tell from the ground. What primer do you like for that job? I see HPNY likes DTM.


 http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&doctype=PDS&lang=E&prodno=B71Y1

this is the product that we use over aluminum and galanized metals. surface prep should be a power wash followed by SSPC-SP1 solvent cleaning with a non-hydrocarbon solvent such a laquer thinner over bare metal before applying.this is an etching primer used for a tie coat to allow several different top coats to be applied over aluminum that normally wouldnt bond and is extremely flexible. you may not like it because it is a low VOC product :laughing: SW does have some products that they claim will work directly over aluminum without an etching primer but i tend to stick with tried and proven methods. i prefer paints that are full of "dangerous" chemicals and lead too but they are getting harder to find these days.


----------

